# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Нужна помощь!!!

## Islam_95_

Доброе утро. Такая проблема по инвентаризации остаток 135 упаковок, продали 94 упаковки, 11 отправили по другим магазинам хозяина. Фактический остаток 30 уп., но в номенклатуре остаток 15. В чем может быть причина таких расхождений? Буду благодарен

----------


## Fltr

> Доброе утро. Такая проблема по инвентаризации остаток 135 упаковок, продали 94 упаковки, 11 отправили по другим магазинам хозяина. Фактический остаток 30 уп., но в номенклатуре остаток 15. В чем может быть причина таких расхождений? Буду благодарен


Это в жизни или в программе? Если в программе, то в какой?

----------


## Islam_95_

В программе 1С Далион

----------


## Islam_95_

Дело в том, что когда я устраивался на работу пользовался УТ, а вначале ноября меня перевели на склад из-за того, что другой оператор на больничном. И только 3 месяц пользуюсь этой версией.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Смотрите движения номенклатуры, резервы... Где то висит заказ (товар резервирован другим оператором или подобное). Возможно даже в будущем периоде - иногда по ошибке дату не ту указываем...

----------

